

Zapier – Superpowers to get your work done - morphics
https://zapier.com/

======
briibe
Where does this stand in relation to IFTTT?

~~~
zimpenfish
Zapier is IFTTT-on-ultra-steroids-that-cost-$$$. More channels, more actions,
more flexibility, for sure, but if you want more than 5 actions firing 100
times a month, it's $15 a month and upwards.

I have 43 IFTTT actions which fire many times a month (easily north of 500).
Zapier would be $49/month for me.

(I would like to give IFTTT money - even if all that unlocked was in/out
webhook support.)

~~~
briibe
Great summary, thanks. I've had an eye on both services for a while and
wondered how they differed.

